# New 'Aire' at Wroxham...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just spent a pleasant few days by the river at a recently opened 'aire' type facility at Wroxham.

I say 'aire' as its for motorhomes only, no caravans permitted and limited to 5 units.

There is a resident caretaker on site (Cheryl) who lives in a little houseboat at the back of the parking area and collects the fees. Just give her a ring on 07803 619015

Great location on the river front and a few minutes stroll from Wroxham itself. Good shops and eateries abound and day boat hire also available at several places.

Basic facilities, a freshwater tap and skip by the overnight area and toilet emptying a short walk over the wooden bridge near the old marina complex.

Easy to find, from Norwich on the A1151 as you enter Wroxham, turn left onto Bure Close just after the tourist office/canoe hire building and just before Wroxham Bridge, drive through the new galvanised gates and park up next to the river, Cheryl will come to you to collect the fee.

Relatively expensive at £10 p/n but the riverside location and short stroll to the town probably justify the cost.

We spent a pleasant few days chilling out by the river alone but once word gets around I would imagine it getting very popular.

Coords 52.712730 1.407556 



Pete


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We were there last weekend until Monday, as you say nice spot, but was very noisy on a Saturday night with the "boy" cruisers until 4am they were moored opposite so were nice and close to the pub !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That was unlucky brens, we had two quiet nights there, the boat mooring across the other side was full of boats but no parties thankfully. Something to bear in mind though.

There was a bit of noise during the day when the occasional car sounded their horns before going over the wooden bridge to the old marina.

For some reason I keep getting 'internal server error' when trying to add more photo's, yet another bug?

Pete


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, I live 2 miles away from Wroxham and I never knew it was there! (the aire, not Wroxham)

Wroxham is the main boat and cruise hire place for the Norfolk Broads so it does get busy at weekend changeover.

Nice area. £10 a bit expense. There are a few wild camping places within a few miles of Wroxham.

If looking for small day boat hire then I recommend http://www.mcmarine.co.uk Low cost and nice little motor boats and located near the Hotel Wroxham (all the shops, eateries and village centre is actually in the village of Hoveton (Wroxham is the Norwich side of the bridge and Hoveton is the north side of the bridge)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Easy to find, from Norwich on the A1151 as you enter Wroxham, turn left onto Bure Close just after the tourist office/canoe hire building and just before Wroxham Bridge, drive through the new galvanised gates and park up next to the river, Cheryl will come to you to collect the fee.
> 
> Coords 52.712730 1.407556


Just looked it up and it look's like a right turn into Bure Close from the Norwich direction?

Is that correct?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nope, its definitely a left turn into Bure Close

pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Would the right/left thing depend on which direction you were travelling in before you reached the turn?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *erneboy wrote :-*Would the right/left thing depend on which direction you were travelling in before you reached the turn?


Yes it would, which is why I said *"from Norwich on the A1151 as you enter Wroxham, turn left onto Bure Close just after the tourist office/canoe hire building and just before Wroxham Bridge,"*

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In this view I've driven from Norwich, down Norwich Road and just crossed the bridge

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.71168,1.40802,3a,75y,253.34h,76.18t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sdevi-MUzLsZ4R903IqT7PQ!2e0

Which side of the road is Bure Close?


Or is there a different Norwich?

PS link doesn't seem to want to work here's the picture....


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

In that view, you have just crossed the bridge TOWARDS Norwich, its a right turn,where to the camper is


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Having worked in transport for most of his days, and travelled across Europe (and beyond), and helped many of us with our travel plans over the years, either by way of his blogs, or by personal advice on PMs and posts, I think Pete knows his left from his right, and his northings from his eastings, don't you? :roll: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

As a member who lives 2 miles from Wroxham I can 100% confirm the turning is on the left as you drive north from Norwich.

I drive past it nearly every day.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Having worked in transport for most of his days, and travelled across Europe (and beyond), and helped many of us with our travel plans over the years, either by way of his blogs, or by personal advice on PMs and posts, I think Pete knows his left from his right, and his northings from his eastings, don't you? :roll:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


Sorry yes I was driving the wrong way along Norwich Road.

Street view had started the arrow going the wrong way, I believed it and didn't recheck.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I was flipping back and forwards between Wroxham and another place south of Norwich as we were looking at using Wroxham as an overnight before collecting something from the other place. I hadn't yet reset to "Norwich is now to the south" and when streetview set me driving south still thought I was driving FROM Norwich.

Despite having lived less than 100miles away for 40 years I can count the number of times I've been to Norfolk (well that part of it) on 2 hands.

I think it's just that dual carriageways and tarmac seem to stop at the County boundary. :wink:


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

> I think it's just that dual carriageways and tarmac seem to stop at the County boundary.


Norfolk: Twinned with Norfolk. Thats the way we like it!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> stevegos posted..........Norfolk: Twinned with Norfolk. Thats the way we like it!


And what a quaint twinned county it is, :wink: as well as being a great favourite of ours. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I visited the Wroxham Aire at the weekend. There are no signs up and the entrance states that parking is for staff and customers only. No other motorhomes on the site.

To the original poster peejay, how did you find out about it?

Have posted a few photos from Sunday.

For others visiting it is the left turn when traveling from Norwich just before the bridge with the tourist office on the left corner.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *stevegos wrote :-*I visited the Wroxham Aire at the weekend. There are no signs up and the entrance states that parking is for staff and customers only. No other motorhomes on the site.
> 
> To the original poster peejay, how did you find out about it?


I saw it on another forum, its also on searchforsites...

http://searchforsites.co.uk/marker.php?id=22652



> For others visiting it is the left turn when traveling from Norwich just before the bridge with the tourist office on the left corner.


Are you absolutely sure its a left turn? :lol:

Pete


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

absolutely right, its left.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL....

We were there a few days ago. Spent three nights and two nights we had the company of one other MH... 

Great place! One little issue we had is the Geese (and other birds various)... Now as you know what goes in comes right back out. And it was everywhere. I spent half an hour with a small shovel and plassy bag and did a tidy up.. helped a lot but to be sure take your footwear off at the door...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good point about the Geese, although we parked up on the grass behind the small trees and they didn't seem to bother us.

Another thing worth mentioning,

I got a weak (1 bar) BT/Fon signal from the adjacent houses on my tablet.

If I had my laptop and antenna with me I'm sure it would have pulled in a far better signal.

Pete


----------



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

stevegos said:


> > I think it's just that dual carriageways and tarmac seem to stop at the County boundary.
> 
> 
> Norfolk: Twinned with Norfolk. Thats the way we like it!


Having lived in Norfolk myself for the last 43 years, I really appreciated that little rib tickler!


----------



## Sandevers (Jul 31, 2015)

Just had a lovely stay here, a great find. £10 expensive I don't think so it could cost that much to park the car for the day, depending where you are. Cheryl was very helpful. A great place to be, easy walking of the town and Roy's.


----------

